# Husqvarna 357XP and Stihl 361



## R-Factor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello All. I know there has been a great deal of discussion on these two saws on this site and I have narrowed my decision down to them. There is a well respected dealer only a mile from my house that sells and services both brands.
My question is this...do any of you own both of these saws...or know them BOTH really well? I know many of you prefer one brand over the other, but what I'm really looking for is what features, specifically, does one have over the other or vice versa. Which would you buy between these two saws? I am very much interested and open to all informed, descriptive preferences. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## NuConcepts (Mar 15, 2008)

theres already tons of thoughts use the search feature, everyone is going to say 361 though


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 15, 2008)

NuConcepts said:


> theres already tons of thoughts use the search feature, everyone is going to say 361 though



Yep, I have ran both. Like the 357, but the 361 is just a better built saw and more powerful in my opinion.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 15, 2008)

Cant really go wrong with either saw. This is one of the few situations where the Stihl is actually a little cheaper than a Husky. Most Husky dealers want around $600 for the 357, while the 361 can be had for about 50 bucks less.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 15, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Cant really go wrong with either saw. This is one of the few situations where the Stihl is actually a little cheaper than a Husky. Most Husky dealers want around $600 for the 357, while the 361 can be had for about 50 bucks less.



I agree with Huskyman, and both are good saws, and have good power for the size.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Yep, I have ran both. Like the 357, but the 361 is just a better built saw and more powerful in my opinion.



Can you guys be a little bit more specific here...how is it better built?


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 15, 2008)

This is just my opinion that the 357 has more plastic, and the plastic isnt the same quality of Stihl saws. The air filter on the 357 is smaller and flimsy the way it mounts. The top cover on the 357 is a one piece unit that can be akward to get back on. Again, This is JUST my opinion.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Bowtie for the clarification...this is exactly the kind of info I'm looking for...anybody else???


----------



## Four Paws (Mar 15, 2008)

R-Factor said:


> Can you guys be a little bit more specific here...how is it better built?



Mufflers and other components are known to rattle loose off Husky saws. The Stihl just feels more solid and robust.


----------



## Big Neb (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't run a 357xp, so excuse my ignorance, doesn't it have an outboard clutch? I know the 361's have inboard clutches which really makes changing chains nice.

When I was looking for a saw in that size group I found I could purchase a 362xp cheaper than the 357xp. Prices were about the same for the 361 and the 357xp in this area. It didn't matter as I actually bought both my 361's off Fleabay with a great deal of luck and saved myself a few $$$.


----------



## 385XP (Mar 15, 2008)

I Have Both And Like Them Both But I Like The 361 A Little Better. It Seems To Have More Torque And Is Not As Cold Blooded. I Have Used The 361 Logging Cutting Smaller Walnut And Cherry Tree It Work Pretty Good For That.


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 15, 2008)

Get em both!
Get a 361 Stihl
and a 357 Smith


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 15, 2008)

Big Neb said:


> When I was looking for a saw in that size group I found I could purchase a 362xp cheaper than the 357xp.



Yeah but the 362XP is on the same platform as the 372XP, so its considerably heavier


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 15, 2008)

But the 361 can cure cancer!!!!

(results may vary, please see participating dealers for all rules and regulations. No purchase neccesary, offer void in WA MA CT VA, and may not be valid in Puerto Rico as well)


----------



## clearance (Mar 16, 2008)

Both good saws, but both to small, for pro treework, I mean why not just use an 046 or a 372?


----------



## outdoortype (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ask your dealer....*

Ask your dealer the same question because he'll be the one servicing it. I've never ran either saw but own & love (2) 359's which share many parts with the 357xp and never had any bolts vibrate loose or plastic fall apart. I don't find it difficult to fit the air filter cover. But keep in mind I 'm a firewood cutter not a pro logger. So the nuances & querks may only be magnified with intensive usage. 
I would also encourage you to handle both saws extensively because they felt very different to me. I think that 357xp is generally more expensive so that's why the 361 is more popular.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 16, 2008)

One thing I will find out after my friend gets his 357 broke n a little more is if the same Lakerized mod the 361 has is as effective on the 357xp. That will be fun. The edge may be in the operator and chain.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 16, 2008)

I couldn't decide either so I got the jred 2156 which is basically a 357xp painted red.


----------



## dpcutter (Mar 16, 2008)

I was in the same position over a year ago, and went with the 357xp, great saw. My dealer had both, I handled both, and was told they are both really good, more personal preference then anything else. Yes, there are minor differences, but I would say as others said, go with the one that feels comfortable in your hands, that's what is going to matter the most. I like mine with an 18" bar and chain. As far as durablility I know a logger that has been running one for several years and loves it, and he's been logging everyday since 1950! I valued his opinion and he uses it on mid sizes trees here in New Hampshire. The saw has held up very well for him, so I wouldn't worry much about durability, go with what feels comfortalbe. Good luck!


----------



## outdoortype (Mar 16, 2008)

dpcutter said:


> I was in the same position over a year ago, and went with the 357xp, great saw. My dealer had both, I handled both, and was told they are both really good, more personal preference then anything else. Yes, there are minor differences, but I would say as others said, go with the one that feels comfortable in your hands, that's what is going to matter the most. I like mine with an 18" bar and chain. As far as durablility I know a logger that has been running one for several years and loves it, and he's been logging everyday since 1950! I valued his opinion and he uses it on mid sizes trees here in New Hampshire. The saw has held up very well for him, so I wouldn't worry much about durability, go with what feels comfortalbe. Good luck!


+1
The plastic on the Husky's "see through" fuel tank seemed brittle but Sawin Redneck can attest to their durability.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 16, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> One thing I will find out after my friend gets his 357 broke n a little more is if the same Lakerized mod the 361 has is as effective on the 357xp. That will be fun. The edge may be in the operator and chain.



What mod is that, just the muffler?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 16, 2008)

dpcutter said:


> I was in the same position over a year ago, and went with the 357xp, great saw. My dealer had both, I handled both, and was told they are both really good, more personal preference then anything else. Yes, there are minor differences, but I would say as others said, go with the one that feels comfortable in your hands, that's what is going to matter the most. I like mine with an 18" bar and chain. As far as durablility I know a logger that has been running one for several years and loves it, and he's been logging everyday since 1950! I valued his opinion and he uses it on mid sizes trees here in New Hampshire. The saw has held up very well for him, so I wouldn't worry much about durability, go with what feels comfortalbe. Good luck!



Your dealer sells Husqvarna and Stihl?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Your dealer sells Husqvarna and Stihl?



My GOOD dealer (I have two others that well...) sells Husky, Stihl and *GO ECHO!!*
As for the flimsy feel of the Huskies, I can't argue!! I doubted the choke and on/off levers would have lasted two weeks with me!!! I've yet to break one!! I have dropped a 12" Oak tree directly on a 350 (Not mine) and watched it do summersaults in the air!! We had to find the throttle trigger and re-install it, but nothing else broke and it ired right up and ran the rest of the day!!!
The top cover on mine is starting to crack, but that is due to my mufler mod, no fault of the saws.
I know they look cheap, I am guilty of slamming Echo fo the same thing, but I say they will take a LOT more abuse than you can imagine!!! My 046 is built better, but I don't think I want to drop a 12" Oak on it to try it out!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> My GOOD dealer (I have two others that well...) sells Husky, Stihl and *GO ECHO!!*
> As for the flimsy feel of the Huskies, I can't argue!! I doubted the choke and on/off levers would have lasted two weeks with me!!! I've yet to break one!! I have dropped a 12" Oak tree directly on a 350 (Not mine) and watched it do summersaults in the air!! We had to find the throttle trigger and re-install it, but nothing else broke and it ired right up and ran the rest of the day!!!
> The top cover on mine is starting to crack, but that is due to my mufler mod, no fault of the saws.
> I know they look cheap, I am guilty of slamming Echo fo the same thing, but I say they will take a LOT more abuse than you can imagine!!! My 046 is built better, but I don't think I want to drop a 12" Oak on it to try it out!!!



So...plastic bounces more than magnesium?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> So...plastic bounces more than magnesium?



The elasticity of the plasic allowed it to stretch better than mag. would have :jester:


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> The elasticity of the plasic allowed it to stretch better than mag. would have :jester:



At least you can take a soldering iron to the case on them if you ever spin a bearing...can't do that on mag, erh well easily anyways.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 16, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> My GOOD dealer (I have two others that well...) sells Husky, Stihl and *GO ECHO!!*
> As for the flimsy feel of the Huskies, I can't argue!! I doubted the choke and on/off levers would have lasted two weeks with me!!! I've yet to break one!! I have dropped a 12" Oak tree directly on a 350 (Not mine) and watched it do summersaults in the air!! We had to find the throttle trigger and re-install it, but nothing else broke and it ired right up and ran the rest of the day!!!
> The top cover on mine is starting to crack, but that is due to my mufler mod, no fault of the saws.
> I know they look cheap, I am guilty of slamming Echo fo the same thing, but I say they will take a LOT more abuse than you can imagine!!! My 046 is built better, but I don't think I want to drop a 12" Oak on it to try it out!!!



You treat your wife as nice as you treat your saws?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> You treat your wife as nice as you treat your saws?



That WAS NOT my saw!!!! My help left it laying as he was working in my LZ!! After repeatedly telling him to move, and him telling me he would get out of the way. I tired of arguing and went to fell the tree. It was hollow and went a LOT sooner that either of us thought!! Another reason to keep you're LZ clear, and it all put landed on him, he went rolling down the hill to miss getting hit as well!! It was a good time!!!

But to answer you're question, it depends on how she is acting that day


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Not a Stihl head here! But the 361 is very nice saw! I have trigger time on it and a 2159,the only trigger time I have on the 2156 same as the 357, but way better looking and more comfy saw is when I tried it at the dealer. I tried them both the Jred and husky saw's when it came to the 2156 and 357 the husky guy did not have a 359 to run.
I put my 2159 sporting a muff mod against the 361 and they were pretty much the same and even my buddy was upset as my ''59'' might have been or felt faster and costed much less,Not a scientific test! But now that the Jred is ported thinner base gasket yada yada it will eat a stock 361.But I keep bugging him to at least open the muffler on that 361 I think it would hold its own very well, for a Stihl it is a smooth cutting machine. But if you are handy with tools and don't mind putting in some time on working on the saw to get it to preform it's best might want to look at a 359/2159. But out of the box I would say the 361 is the better saw, if you can get over it's look's lol Now it's not a ugly saw, the 441 is a ugly saw.
P.S for some reason by cutting my own base gasket that was really only .004 thinner than the stock one stock. I ended up with a .019 squish? Too little for a work saw?? I know I am stealing a thread with that last question.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 16, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> What mod is that, just the muffler?



Yes, just the muffler and of course limiter caps trimmed.


----------



## SAWITALL (Mar 16, 2008)

Get the 361. Very nice saw.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2008)

Austin:
.018-.024 seem to be good numbers, I wouldn't be afraid of it, maybe Freak is still running around, he's built a couple 359's.


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> P.S for some reason by cutting my own base gasket that was really only .004 thinner than the stock one stock. I ended up with a .019 squish? Too little for a work saw?? I know I am stealing a thread with that last question.



.019 is fine for a work saw. I have them a few thou less than that....


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Austin:
> .018-.024 seem to be good numbers, I wouldn't be afraid of it, maybe Freak is still running around, he's built a couple 359's.



nope, only one and it didn't run as good as the 357 topend I got from another member. It still ran good, just not as good as the xp cylinder on it.


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> nope, only one and it didn't run as good as the 357 topend I got from another member. It still ran good, just not as good as the xp cylinder on it.


Good info! I was, in my small brain, a littled worried seemed kinda tight to me. I think that is why I went with that saw in the first place I could tell no diff in cutting with the 2159 and 2156 the 2156 seemed more snappy until you hit the wood. but the 2159 cut just as well counting seconds in my head.Even the dealer said the bottom end of the two saws were the same. That meant buried in wood.This post covers both you and Sawen posts. Thanks again


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 16, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> Good info! I was, in my small brain, a littled worried seemed kinda tight to me. I think that is why I went with that saw in the first place I could tell no diff in cutting with the 2159 and 2156 the 2156 seemed more snappy until you hit the wood. but the 2159 cut just as well counting seconds in my head.Even the dealer said the bottom end of the two saws were the same. That meant buried in wood.This post covers both you and Sawen posts. Thanks again



The bottom ends are not the same, well sort of. The 2156 and 357 use crank bellows to minimize crankcase volume. It creates more of a turbulence in the crankcaseto move more volume. Or something like that. It looks like a full circle crank, but the bellows are removable.

The 357 topend on a 359 is a 358xp and is a real stout sleeper screamer. The ported 357 jug runs better on the 359 bottom end IMO than the 357 bottom end


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> The bottom ends are not the same, well sort of. The 2156 and 357 use crank bellows to minimize crankcase volume. It creates more of a turbulence in the crankcaseto move more volume. Or something like that. It looks like a full circle crank, but the bellows are removable.
> 
> The 357 topend on a 359 is a 358xp and is a real stout sleeper screamer. The ported 357 jug runs better on the 359 bottom end IMO than the 357 bottom end


One thing I found With just a muffler mod my 2159 was the same or better than the 361 my friend owns, but it really cam alive after 5 tanks of fuel and the muff mod, Still took 5 tanks of fuel to wake up. But that dam 361 of his seems to have a ton of potential power , just kinda trying to get back on the original thread. 
but it aint as good looking as a Jred, But dam that 361 cut's good!
P.S Have been keeping track my 2159 now has 19 tanks through it.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Mar 16, 2008)

It's all just personal opinions like Bowtie said, what he felt with the plastic and build quality of the 357 I felt with the 361 ,,,,, so it's all just a bunch of bias opinions !!!

Good luck with what ever saw you buy I'am sure you will be happy with either


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 16, 2008)

SWE#Kipp said:


> It's all just personal opinions like Bowtie said, what he felt with the plastic and build quality of the 357 I felt with the 361 ,,,,, so it's all just a bunch of bias opinions !!!
> 
> Good luck with what ever saw you buy I'am sure you will be happy with either


+1 it is so hard to tell with those two saw's, just run the one you like or go with the dealer you like.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 16, 2008)

What is cool is that the top 2 saw manufacturers built saws real close in cc, weight, power, and in some areas, price. Makes for fun comparison and competition! My boss and I had fun cutting side by side with the two.


----------



## Saucydog (Mar 16, 2008)

I think your choice should be based on what you'll be cutting.Around here,the 357 is considered a "pulp saw"......it's a screamer that seems well suited at bucking(8 ft. lengths) and limbing small to medium-sized softwoods with tons of branches.I like my 357 a lot,especially if I'm doing much limbing(it's fast).....but the one day I spent cutting firewood with a 361 made me think it's a little torquier and may be the better of the two for strictly firewood cutting.You really won't be disappointed with either saw,both are well- built and field-proven....flip a coin.


----------



## Big Neb (Mar 16, 2008)

I prefer the 361 but I have a friend who swears by his 357xp and he uses it every day. I'm more of a guy that likes chainsaws not one that relies on them. The 361 feels like it has more torque and feels better built IMHO but the 357 really rips. If you put out a couple of logs and timed them stock they would be close. Out of the box I think the 361 will take it marginally. 

That being said, no matter which saw you choose, I would make sure they don't stick a chain with the training wheels on it(safety chain). If you get the 361 it will most likely come stock with Stihl RSC which even the Husky guys envy. The 357 will come with some variety of Oregon chain.

Price new, they are pretty comparable. Re-sale value, the Stihl value will smash the Husky hands down. Not that it matters since you'll keep this one forever. It is the perfect all around sized saw.

Good luck...


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the 361, no opinion on the Husky.


----------



## Stihl here (Mar 16, 2008)

The ms361 really is a good saw!!!


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 16, 2008)

My thanks to those of you who have stuck to the topic and answered my questions- I appreciate your time.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Yep, I have ran both. Like the 357, but the 361 is just a better built saw and more powerful in my opinion.



Imo the most important factor is that the 361 has an inboard clutch and the 357xp an outboard + that the 361 has a tad more power and low end torque - and a tad less weight....

I don't agree that Stihl plastic is better than Husky plastic though, and the "flimsy" choke/start/stop controls on the smaller Huskys (346 and 357 family) hold up just fine, and is more convenient than any else I have used.

I'd pick the 361 again, no doubt about that - but wouldn't mind the 357xp if I could keep the 361......


----------



## BlackCatBone (Mar 17, 2008)

I love my 357, and have used a 361 quite a bit too. I would agree that the stihl saw may have a small torque advantage, but I liked limbing with the 57 a lot more. The engine seems to have lightning acceleration. Either one is a damn good all around or firewood saw.

Agree with the dealer preference statement. Build the relationship with the dealer you like more as both are great products.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2008)

BlackCatBone said:


> I love my 357, and have used a 361 quite a bit too. I would agree that the stihl saw may have a small torque advantage, but I liked limbing with the 57 a lot more. The engine seems to have lightning acceleration. Either one is a damn good all around or firewood saw.
> 
> Agree with the dealer preference statement. Build the relationship with the dealer you like more as both are great products.




The Euro 361 is the acc. champ of saws (as I know them) - but I never used a US one...

My 361 with 3/8"x8 and 15" bar is the perfect limbing and bucking saw for mature birhes here - but conditions vary.....


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 17, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> The Euro 361 is the acc. champ of saws (as I know them) - but I never used a US one...
> 
> My 361 with 3/8"x8 and 15" bar is the perfect limbing and bucking saw for mature birhes here - but conditions vary.....



Have you tried a 357? I would like to know where you get the figures that say the 357 weighs more also..


----------



## wanab (Mar 17, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Have you tried a 357? I would like to know where you get the figures that say the 357 weighs more also..




i think Sneller weighed them on an unofficial scale and they where the same.

cant remember if they where full of fluids or drained.

i would like to try a 357.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 17, 2008)

wanab said:


> i think Sneller weighed them on an unofficial scale and they where the same.
> 
> cant remember if they where full of fluids or drained.
> 
> i would like to try a 357.



I have seen pics of both saws with the same size bars, on scales, at 17.5.


I think the differences would be down to a #### hair, no much at all.


----------



## treeclimber jul (Mar 17, 2008)

361 is a great saw....... with a muf mode. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## orange fever (Mar 18, 2008)

*Another option*

I was looking for a saw in the same class and decided that for a small difference in weight and a considerable increase in horsepower that the Jonsered 2172/Husky 372xp was the best choice. The sheer power of these saws is amazing. The price is soon forgotten after a few ear to ear smiles when you put one of these to work. I have not ran an MS361, but I doubt one could keep up with my CS2171. Contrary to all the "bigger is better" talk I like my 346XPne the best of any saw I have ran, light weight and very fast cutting.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Have you tried a 357? I would like to know where you get the figures that say the 357 weighs more also..



DLG/KWF test reports, including dyno results.

The "catalog" weight of the 357 is pretty far from the truth.......


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2008)

wanab said:


> i think Sneller weighed them on an unofficial scale and they where the same.
> 
> cant remember if they where full of fluids or drained.
> 
> i would like to try a 357.



That was not about empty powerheads - different bars can weight differently, even when they are the same length - and the weight looked a bit "fishy" as well.

There also could have been slight differences in liquid and crud contents......


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2008)

orange fever said:


> I was looking for a saw in the same class and decided that for a small difference in weight and a considerable increase in horsepower that the Jonsered 2171/Husky 372xp was the best choice. The sheer power of these saws is amazing. The price is soon forgotten after a few ear to ear smiles when you put one of these to work. I have not ran an MS361, but I doubt one could keep up with my CS2171. Contrary to all the "bigger is better" talk I like my 346XPne the best of any saw I have ran, light weight and very fast cutting.



At the point I bought the 361, the 2171 actually was the last option to go from the list - the true weight is a bit more than the specs indicate, and was decisive.

What I _really_ wanted was a 262xp, but it was no-go (too late).......


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Run what you brung...*

If you had a choice of "run what you brung" "All out Pinks" style, which would you choose? Or does it all depend whether you're aim is cutting cookies or a big beech tree? I would imagine a cookie cutter would take down a tree freaking quick.

After all the readings of 357 v 361 v 359, I'm almost leaning towards a hot rodded 359. But my only concern is why does it start off stock with such low hp #'s.

In stock form, I would imagine the last one left standing would be the one with the better flow characteristics on the jug.


----------



## DougNH (Jan 1, 2009)

All I can say is: The MS361 is the only Stihl saw I currently own, but I'll take it over a 357XP any day. There are many reasons. The 361 _feels_ lighter, it's torquier, cuts (for me) faster, and unlike the 357 it takes the same bars as the larger Stihl saws (in case I get a 441 or a 460). Although I love my Huskies, none of the German-made tools I've owned have ever let me down.<p>
<br>


----------



## DougNH (Jan 1, 2009)

treeclimber jul said:


> 361 is a great saw....... with a muf mod.



So do I drill three 3/8" holes or 1/2" holes straight through the cover?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 1, 2009)

DougNH said:


> All I can say is: The MS361 is the only Stihl saw I currently own, but I'll take it over a 357XP any day. There are many reasons. The 361 _feels_ lighter, it's torquier, cuts (for me) faster, and unlike the 357 it takes the same bars as the larger Stihl saws (in case I get a 441 or a 460). Although I love my Huskies, none of the German-made tools I've owned have ever let me down.<p>
> <br>



Funny, I think the 357 feels lighter with a 20". Given a choice between a 361 and an 044/440, I'd pick the 440 because the weight to me is negligble. The 357 seems to feel light and easy to swing to me. I'm kinda wanting one myself.


----------



## specialistj (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a 361 for a short time. I run a 359 now. It seemed like the 359 is lighter but I never weighed them. The powerhead seems smaller on the Husky. I will agree that the inboard clutch on the Stihl is nice to have and is more user friendly. Is it better? I was not impressed with the choke/kill switch on the Stihl. Seemed very stiff to operate and backwards to me to have to lift the switch up to shut it off. The Husky control seemed more user friendly. Down for the off position and much smoother. You also don't have to mess with the throttle trigger to put on the choke like you do on the Stihl. Something else to think about is the cost of bars for each brand and availability if and when you need to replace one or run a different length. Husky's seem cheaper. I prefer the fuel caps on the Husky compared to the newer Stihl ones that have the D ring that locks them in place and is used to open and close them. I think they would be prone to breakage, but that's an opinion. I don't understand why Stihl changed them. How much can you get the Husky for??


----------



## 4mocajuns (Jan 2, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I love my 357, and have used a 361 quite a bit too. I would agree that the stihl saw may have a small torque advantage, but I liked limbing with the 57 a lot more. The engine seems to have lightning acceleration. Either one is a damn good all around or firewood saw.
> 
> Agree with the dealer preference statement. Build the relationship with the dealer you like more as both are great products.



I've never run a 357 but my 361's acceleration is phenominal. Instantanious even. In fact that is probably what I like so much about this saw.


----------



## 814hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Husky over stihl*

Both saws are really goods saws I think people say the stihl is built better heavier don't always mean better one think I know for sure is huskys have way better air filteration compared to the stihls so less dirt in motor the longer will last so I'd say husky but everybody has there likes and cant damn them for what they like


----------



## CJ1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Put quite a bit of time on 357's, good saws not a fan of the outboard clutch for falling trees if you get fouled up. Faster revver than the Stihl but the Stihl has more torque. Husky fit me better, both are good saws. No problems with stuff coming loose as long as it was torqued after break in. Just sold my last 357 and traded for a modded 346. CJ


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 22, 2012)

I run both saws, close call - I use the 357 more because it is a 'G' model and is ported :msp_smile:


----------



## 814hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

This is for the guy that traded his 357 for a 346 built up would you have traded stock for stock I have a guy that wants to trade me his 346 for my 357 both stock I just don't know what to do


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 22, 2012)

814hammer said:


> This is for the guy that traded his 357 for a 346 built up would you have traded stock for stock I have a guy that wants to trade me his 346 for my 357 both stock I just don't know what to do



That depends on what kind of saw you need, but the weight difference is larger than the specs indicate!

Also, the are different kinds of 346xps - the older ones are 45cc, and those made from week 20 2007 are 50cc, and quite a bit stronger.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Feb 22, 2012)

Think maybe checking the dates before replying might be a good idea? Haha...


----------



## 814hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Yea dates haha but other people but other people read this and it might help someone else out


----------

